
College recruitment database leaking nearly 1M student GPAs, SATs, IDs, etc. - teslademigod1
https://cybernews.com/security/college-recruitment-database-leaking-nearly-1-million-students-gpas-sat-scores-ids-and-other-personal-data/
======
teslademigod1
great (or typical?) response from company:

"Through an Amazon representative, CaptainU claimed that the sensitive
educational data was “meant to be openly available.” But it seems that
CaptainU never mentioned this fact to the students or their parents."

~~~
bmcn2020
thanks for this! in my experience, typical

